# Brown and White



## weirdo (Jun 21, 2012)

I was reading another thread and someone asked "what kind of eggs do you want, brown or white?". 

Is there a difference?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The only difference is the color, if the hens are fed the same the eggs inside the shell will be the same quality. Chickens are birds and every kind of bird out there lays a different color egg.

Although, my husbands moron of a cousin used to get eggs from me and he HATED the green ones. He said that something "wasn't right" about green eggs. They are eggs on the inside, just green and blue on the outside. Very pretty actually. But, he only wants C*H*E*A*P eggs, so mine cost too much. Right now they cost 11 cents more than the grocery store. That's just too much for him. Actually I don't miss having to argue with him over the price of chicken feed anymore. 

....but I will admit that once he told me about how horrible green eggs were, well, um, a lot more green eggs found their way into his carton of a dozen eggs each week..........


----------



## CCWriter (Jun 20, 2012)

Only the color, if you ask me. Some people (my Father for one, and my neighbor across the street at my old house for another) refuse to eat brown eggs. I hear 'they look weird' 'they taste different' 'the yolk looks different' - the last comment from a man who had leghorns for 20+ years  Other people associate brown eggs with 'healthier' 'farm fresh'. The only difference I KNOW to be true is between my eggs and store bought. Brown, white, blue or green; they all taste the same once they're cracked into the pan to me


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The only difference is color, but some people prefer one color over the other. My grandma prefered to keep brown layers, my daughter picked out an Easter Egger for our flock so she could get blue/green eggs, me personally I like the look of brown eggs but both brown, white, and blue, all taste the same and cook the same  .


----------



## JackAubrey (Jun 21, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> ....but I will admit that once he told me about how horrible green eggs were, well, um, a lot more green eggs found their way into his carton of a dozen eggs each week..........


Ha,ha! You sure showed him ! I love it ! JA


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

Like the others said, there is not one whit of difference when you eat them. In the shell I like brown eggs.


----------



## Berta (Jun 20, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> The only difference is the color, if the hens are fed the same the eggs inside the shell will be the same quality. Chickens are birds and every kind of bird out there lays a different color egg.
> 
> Although, my husbands moron of a cousin used to get eggs from me and he HATED the green ones. He said that something "wasn't right" about green eggs. They are eggs on the inside, just green and blue on the outside. Very pretty actually. But, he only wants C*H*E*A*P eggs, so mine cost too much. Right now they cost 11 cents more than the grocery store. That's just too much for him. Actually I don't miss having to argue with him over the price of chicken feed anymore.
> 
> ....but I will admit that once he told me about how horrible green eggs were, well, um, a lot more green eggs found their way into his carton of a dozen eggs each week..........


I'd invite him over for breakfast and make his eggs with some green food coloring added to them. Tell him you know how much he loves your green eggs, so you made them special just for him.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

There is no difference in the taste.

The 'difference' between them is the variety of chicken. White egg layers are breeds developed in the Mediteranean area, brown eggers from northern Europe.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

I sell more brown eggs than white.. in fact the people that own white layers trade me egg cartons for brown eggs.. lol.. its fun... i however need more brown layers!


----------

